# red light on pull cord switch for electric shower won't turn off



## bolle

The pull cord that turns on/off our electric shower is now constantly stuck at "on" with the red light showing.

Our shower is working fine. The pull cord is located just outside the shower.

Is this dangerous? And do I need to get an electrician to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## ney001

Is that not the emergency stop cord for the shower??.  Should have red light on at all times, only use it if you need to turn of shower in a hurry/permanently - otherwise use button on shower to turn on and off.  We don't touch our cord at all - located next to shower - However if yours is constantly stuck at on - you will need to get if fixed anyway!


----------



## oopsbuddy

Assuming it was wired properly, it sounds like a faulty pull-switch which is easy to replace. As this is a safety cut-off switch, it really stands to reason that it should be working properly! Turn off the power at the fuse/breaker box, and simply replace the whole switch unit as necessary, wiring it according to the instructions that come with it. Or, have an electrician do it for you, depending on how "handy" you are with such tasks.


----------



## bolle

thanks for the replies.

i had presumed that you were supposed to turn off the pull cord each time you had finished using the shower?!

are you telling me that it is supposed to be left on at all times and that it is only turned off in emergencies?

in other words, the pull cord is sort like the mains light on the oven?


----------



## ney001

bolle said:


> thanks for the replies.
> 
> i had presumed that you were supposed to turn off the pull cord each time you had finished using the shower?!
> 
> are you telling me that it is supposed to be left on at all times and that it is only turned off in emergencies?
> 
> in other words, the pull cord is sort like the mains light on the oven?



Yep, that's it - remains on all of the time but in case of emergency pull it and the shower will cut off.  Don't think we've every touched ours - has red light on the entire time.


----------



## bolle

thanks ney.

i feel a bit stupid now. no wonder it broke - we kept turning it on and off when we shouldn't have!!


----------



## ney001

bolle said:


> thanks ney.
> 
> i feel a bit stupid now. no wonder it broke - we kept turning it on and off when we shouldn't have!!



No probs Bolle, I would get if fixed all the same - you never know when you'll need to turn it off!


----------



## tabatha

i pull mine on and off everytime i use the shower.  if you dont the red light on the shower stays on which would indicate that electricity would still be running in the shower unit, like if you leave a tv on standby.  i have a mira shower.  the red light on the cord switch also stays on even if i pull the cord to off.  is this not right then?


----------



## Billo

ney001 said:


> Is that not the emergency stop cord for the shower??.  Should have red light on at all times, only use it if you need to turn of shower in a hurry/permanently - otherwise use button on shower to turn on and off.  We don't touch our cord at all - located next to shower - However if yours is constantly stuck at on - you will need to get if fixed anyway!



We pull the cord each time before and after using the shower, so it is usually in the off position. We thought that this was the correct way to use it. Is the correct method shown anywhere ?

The cord is well away from the shower (not located next to the shower)for safety I presume.

Billo


----------



## horatio1

how much electricity does it use to leave the switch permanently?


----------



## ney001

Billo said:


> We pull the cord each time before and after using the shower, so it is usually in the off position. We thought that this was the correct way to use it. Is the correct method shown anywhere ?
> 
> The cord is well away from the shower (not located next to the shower)for safety I presume.
> 
> Billo




Don' know but we've had two electric showers fitted and on both occasions were told not to use this cord unless you need to cut off the power.


----------



## Towger

The instruction with the new version of the Triton T80 (the XR version) state that the the pull switch should be used to turn off the shower after each use. They have changed the internal wiring so the neon in the shower remains on when power is supplied to it.


----------



## Leo

This is not an emergency shut off switch, the RCD or MCBO in the consumer unit provides that function. If you had to rely on getting to the pull-cord in case of an actualy emergency, then I'm afraid it'd already be too late!

This should be turned off any time the shower is not in use. the only reason I can think of why anyone would advise you not to do this is if they have just fitted a poor quality switch they know is not up to the job long term.

If you can wire a plug, you should be able to replace this, but due to the currents involved, doing a good job and getting the connections nice and tight are very important to eliminate the risk of over heating.
Leo


----------



## THENORTHSIDE

I believe that its better to turn have your pull chord in the off position as some showers have items in them that will be on all the time.This generates heat and possibly in time will result in failure of the switch,coil etc


----------



## HeadTheWall

Those cords are only rated for about 20 amps whereas a shower pulls around 40 amps. This overloading heats up the wires and the internals of that cord switch and melts it, which is probably why yours is stuck on. Leave it that way and soon it will melt through the switch or go up in flames. Get it changed. All showers should be using the proper rated switches like what you see on electric oven/stoves


----------



## rrrrrrrrrr

Quick question to original poster..

Is it just the red light that stays on when you pull the cord, or does your shower stay on when you pull the cord too? (Just confirm by switching on the shower at the shower itself and pulling the cord). 

If it's the former, then maybe it's just wired backwards, i.e. the little neon is  before the switch rather than after the switch, so it doesn't get switched off with the switch, if you know what I mean!


----------



## bolle

I'm the original poster and am now quite confused with the differing responses!

The electric shower is a Triton t90si. We moved into the house about a year ago so weren't around when it was installed. I'd say it was installed fairly recently (last few years).

The cord is just outside the door of the shower but inside the bathroom.

Previously, if you turned on/off the cord, a red light would go on/off on the box on the ceiling that the cord ran into.

If you wanted to use the shower, you would pull the cord down to "on" which would light a red switch, step into the shower and then push the button on the shower to get the water running. Once finished, we would push the shower button off and then pull down the cord to "off". The red light would then go off.

If you tried to push the button in the shower without having the pull cord at "on", no water would come out of the shower.

A couple of weeks, we were no longer able to pull the cord down and turn it to "off". The cord is now constantly at "on" with the red light showing.

So, does anyone know what is the purpose of this cord?

Is it a safety cut-off mechanism which should be left on at all times or should it be turned on and off everytime you use the shower?

Thanks again.


----------



## rrrrrrrrrr

It's just a big manual switch so you can  easily cut all power to your shower area.   

It's on the ceiling with a string so you don't fry yourself if you operate it with wet hands (you're also allowed to use a normal 'cooker' type switch if it's outside the  wet zone (in the hall). 

It has no auto cut off or trip function.

It's in the rules that all electric showers have one as electricity and water don't mix!

Yours has probably fused  (melted) in the 'on' position due to the high current those things draw (about 40A).

If the shower's been installed properly then you should have an RCBO (trip switch) on your fuseboard, just for the shower, which will trip if the shower becomes faulty (if water gets into the electrics). This it the thing that could save your life so maybe test it every once in a while by pressing the test button on it.

All the same, you should replace the faulty pull cord switch, just in case.


----------



## PADDYBOY99

Havn't read all the postings but if the polarity on those switches is incorrect the light will remain on all the time. Also they should be capable of being switched on and off for each use. As a previous poster said once the light is on there is a load on the shower.


----------



## Lollix

Change it, it's burned out. Simple to do if you are able to do these kinds of jobs, otherwise get an electrician (they're getting easier to find lately).
The poster who said that the neon is on when the switch is off needs to have his checked as well; it's wired wrong


----------

